# hey



## djamazon1 (May 21, 2011)

hey


----------



## djamazon1 (May 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

huh?


----------



## djamazon1 (May 21, 2011)

Something happened to original post WTF


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Siiiick thread rudeboy


----------



## djamazon1 (May 21, 2011)

OK I'll try Again

Here is a before and after picture

September 2010










december 2010










My lift are as follows in kg

Squat 50 - 125

Bench 50 - 75

Deadlift 60 - 120

Overhead press 30 - 55

Rows 30 - 80


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

21 pounds in three months is great gain. I did that Rippetoe routine myself when I got back into training a year last September and made similar gains but I found his attitude to diet is geared toward very skinny teens and you will probably find that much of the weight gain you have made is fat.

Don't go daft on the bulk because loosing the fat "easily with a little diet" has to be the biggest understatement ever. Try dropping 15kg of lard and you'll see what I mean.

Anyroad you've definitely made some muscle gains on yer legs and those strength increases are very good.

I'm assuming you are natty - are you?

How old? - I was 32 when I stared it and after a few months squatting three times a week was killing me so I had to make some adjustments to the programme but did make steady gains on it.

Have to say you've got some balls posting those pics on here though bud - no ****!


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

them weights are your working sets yeah not 1rm?


----------



## djamazon1 (May 21, 2011)

MrBen said:


> 21 pounds in three months is great gain. I did that Rippetoe routine myself when I got back into training a year last September and made similar gains but I found his attitude to diet is geared toward very skinny teens and you will probably find that much of the weight gain you have made is fat.
> 
> Don't go daft on the bulk because loosing the fat "easily with a little diet" has to be the biggest understatement ever. Try dropping 15kg of lard and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> ...


Yeah i followed the program exactly to how it was written, I consumed 3500 cals a day including lots of milk. I found the food helped with the strength alot. But as you say i gained alot fat also, being new to it all i didn't know about the bulking cutting phases. I found the book on amazon and followed it after someone recommended it. Yes mate im nataural. Im 23 and am finding it hard to squat 3 times a week but im going the keep going until i have to reset a few times then move on to hypertrophy program. I know this program is more for strength gains but the it should make the hyperthrophy more effective i guess.

I'm assuming you are natty - are you?

How old? - I was 32 when I stared it and after a few months squatting three times a week was killing me so I had to make some adjustments to the programme but did make steady gains on it.


----------



## djamazon1 (May 21, 2011)

jed said:


> them weights are your working sets yeah not 1rm?


yeah 5 rep numbers


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Just checked my logbook and I ran the original template from 18th Oct to 15th of Feb a total of 42 workouts. Had quite a few colds so progress was not great and in retrospect 3 days heavy squatting was too much but I'm ten years older than you and dig holes for a living so you might do better.

Yes linear progression until you need to start resetting. For me it was four months then I switched to the Texas method which modulates intensity and have to say strength gains were much better since I wasn't going all out three times per week.

He does say to continue until a couple of resets are required so go for it!

The diet bit is the key mate. I went from around 82kg's to 94 in around 7 months and it was nearly all fat. I just spent the last six months (a long time) dieting down and that's essentially 6 months of not building muscle...

Now I'm looking to gain around a kilo a month so I don't have to diet all the lard of again.

Have a read around on diet, as a beginner the most important bit is protein intake - make sure you get enough. There's a thread on here discussing bulking and cutting in which Weeman and Ausbilt make some very interesting points. Also there's a post on T nation called "the truth about bulking" which is a good read.

Oh and I'm sure you can build muscle on Rippetoe's and it's a very good foundation covering the big lifts. You can fart around with the triceps kickbacks later...


----------



## djamazon1 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll check the articles out. Im wondering weather to cut know or just keep bulking on a hypertrohpy routine then cut in say 4-6 months


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

If it were me (and it's not) I'd just watch the weight gain a little more closely and maybe clean up the diet a bit.


----------

